# Any recommendations where to get tags made...



## Neal Fingers (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey does anyone know where to get tags made at an affordable price and good quality and does not require a minimum amount made? I've talked to a sales rep. from labeltex and they said that they require a minimum of 5,000 tags. Also, how much do tags usually cost? (Our tags are going to black and white maybe about an inch and a half around.) I'd really appreciate the feedback and advice. Thanks.


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

try a place in NY called All City label and this other site called labels4u.com
if you*want cloth labels. If you want plastisol tranfers, try dowling graphics.

hope this helps


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

titerewear said:


> try a place in NY called All City label and this other site called labels4u.com
> if you*want cloth labels. If you want plastisol tranfers, try dowling graphics.
> 
> hope this helps


You can try Cruz Woven Labels : Custom Clothing Label Specialist or for plastisol try Ace Transfer Company .Good luck ....JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Neal Fingers said:


> Hey does anyone know where to get tags made at an affordable price and good quality and does not require a minimum amount made? I've talked to a sales rep. from labeltex and they said that they require a minimum of 5,000 tags. Also, how much do tags usually cost? (Our tags are going to black and white maybe about an inch and a half around.) I'd really appreciate the feedback and advice. Thanks.


Also try clothinglabels4u, they have lower minimums.


----------



## Neal Fingers (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## stereotypes (Jun 22, 2007)

try wovenlabels.com
They are very helpful


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

check this out!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t24199.html


----------

